# NYD Mt. Wilson Ride info



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

2010 Ride Update - The 40th Annual New Years Ride (Mt. Wilson New
Years Day Ride) is again scheduled to begin at 9am from the home of
Steve and Tara Nix in Van Nuys at 7122 Shoshone Ave (1 block South of
Sherman Way, and 2 blocks East of Whiteoak) in the San Fernando Valley.

Due to questionable road conditions on Big Tujunga Canyon and Angeles Crest Highway, it will not be announced until the beginning of the ride exactly where it will
go this year. In any case the New Years "Bicycle Parade" will travel
15 miles thru the Valley and regroup in Sunland at the 7-11 at
Foothill and Oro Vista at approx *10:30AM.* 

Normally the ride then proceed 25 miles up Big Tujunga to Angeles Forest to Angeles Crest to Mt Wilson then return to the Nix's house for a total of 80 miles. This
year, if the roads are not open, some may opt to head 5 miles West on
Foothill to Little Tujunga Canyon and make the 25 mile loop to
Placerita Canyon, to Sierra Highway to Balboa Blvd, and return to the
starting point at the Nix's for a total of 60 miles. 

In any case the New Years ride tradition will continue "Weather or not"! Special
recognition will be given to riders who have done this ride the most,
who have traveled the furthest, who is the oldest, and the youngest!

8/882-9495 for more info.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*update*



Hollywood said:


> the New Years "Bicycle Parade" will travel
> 15 miles thru the Valley and regroup in Sunland at the 7-11 at
> Foothill and Oro Vista at approx *10:30AM.*



Since Angeles Crest Hwy is still closed to Mt Wilson, we will then head West on Foothill Bl 5 miles to Little Tujunga Cyn where the ride really begins!

The challenging 25 mile loop over Little Tujunga to Placerita Cyn, left to Sierra Hwy and San Fernando Road will put your legs to the test! Riders will return to our starting point at the Nix's in Van Nuys, (or back to Sunland if they started there). The total ride is approximately 60 miles from start to finish. (There will be a brief regroup at the Bear Divide summit, and again at Placerita and Sierra Hwy).


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I guess Mt. Wilson is not doable.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Have fun folks!


----------

